# Gang bang, scambisti e privè: quando la legge è violata “senza fare male a nessuno”



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

di E. Bianchini e A. Madron
Spesso si nascondono dietro l'etichetta di associazioni, ma di fatto sono locali notturni in cui, anche se con il consenso di chi è coinvolto, si consumano favoreggiamento e sfruttamento della prostituzione. Un organizzatore di gang bang: "Alle ragazze mille euro a testa, ma i soldi non glieli do qui". La pm: "I reati ci sono, la legge è chiara. Meglio regolamentare il mercato del sesso sia sotto il profilo dei controlli sanitari, che sotto quello fiscale"Le luci sono basse, soffuse. Odore di lavanda e incenso nell’aria, dolce.  All’ingresso un buffet, rigorosamente senza alcolici. “Quando entrano qui non trovano né droghe, né alcol. Si bombano solo di viagra. Voglio fare le cose in regola, sennò mi piantano un casino”. Nel privè, oltre alla musica pop e commerciale a basso volume, si sente soltanto la voce eccitata di una ragazza. Intorno a lei venti uomini nudi. Tanti giovani, in forma. “Qui è un ambiente tranquillo, chi viene non deve preoccuparsi di niente”. Ci sono i fazzoletti, i preservativi, “un bel bagno, così ti puoi fare la doccia“. Milano, pomeriggio di un giorno lavorativo come tanti altri, in un privè a poche fermate di metropolitana dal Duomo. La gang bang – diversa dall’orgia che generalmente prevede un equilibrio tra maschi e femmine – si svolge dalle 14 alle 18. La proporzione è di circa una donna per dieci uomini. Piaccia o meno, niente di cui meravigliarsi. Tutto già visto e sentito. In gioco non c’è il dibattito sulla sulla condotta morale, ma un problema di legalità. Sotto la lente, ancora una volta, una zona grigia entro cui si muovono decine di realtà che vivono e macinano utili spesso aggirando codice penale e prescrizioni fiscali grazie allo status dichiarato di associazioni, come spiegano a ilfattoquotidiano.it i magistrati che si occupano di questi casi.
Pubblicità


I locali - Città come Roma, Torino e Milano ospitano decine di locali dove si organizzano questi eventi, nascosti dietro l’etichetta di club privati e associazioni culturali. Posti che svolgono le funzioni di veri e propri locali notturni, a metà strada tra la discoteca e il bordello. Ad offrire l’occasione di gettare uno sguardo indiscreto su un mondo che non fa nulla per nascondersi è la rete. Chiunque abbia un profilo facebook o twitter può verificarlo da sé. Basta digitare “gang bang”. Date, numeri di telefono, indirizzi e, naturalmente, tante immagini esplicite. Il teatro sono spesso i locali per scambisti, club notturni per coppie esibizioniste, dove il biglietto il “biglietto” d’ingresso va dai 100 ai 200 euro a testa per gli uomini. In pratica, si maschera il gioco dietro l’apparenza di associazioni culturali per la promozione del libero amore e lo scambio di attenzioni sessuali tra coppie consenzienti, si dà il via libera ad un articolato e collaudato giro di prostituzione, lontano dalla strada e dagli occhi indiscreti. Un mondo con delle sue regole ben definite, con i suoi codici e i suoi linguaggi. 

Il “gioco” – C’è chi rimane un’ora, chi tutto il pomeriggio. Tanti clienti sono habituè, “una due volte al mese, anche perché costa 120 euro”, spiega l’organizzatore. E’ lui che sceglie chi entra, clienti e ragazze. Per entrambe le categorie, lui vuole solo italiani. “Le ragazze me le scopo tutte io prima. Non sono obbligate a fare niente, vengono qui per giocare“. Ma non lo fanno gratis. “Va bene che si divertono, ma per un pomeriggio così secondo te non prendono niente?”. Quanto? “Anche mille euro, le tratto bene. Ma i soldi non glieli do qui, sei matta? Sennò c’è favoreggiamento e sfruttamento della prostituzione“. Lui dice di guadagnarne circa 400 a evento. Teme i controlli, ma si sente al sicuro perché “qui i soldi non li vedi. L’importante è farsi le amicizie che servono e eviti i controlli”. E i posti che invece chiudono? “Vanno a rompergli le scatole perché non hanno i contatti giusti“.

Nel cunicolo di stanze, corridoi e penombre, le due ragazze under 30 si prestano a soddisfare i clienti “cinque al massimo per volta, tra sesso orale e masturbazione“. Gli uomini fra loro parlano poco e a bassa voce. Uno rimane un paio d’ore, poi si fa la doccia, si rimette la fede al dito e torna a casa. “Qui mi piace perché è un posto pulito“, dice. Le scatole di preservativi sono grandi e disponibili per tutti ma, nel caso in cui si voglia procedere senza contraccezione, ci sono altri eventi ad hoc. Li chiamano open. “Porti il certificato che sei sano ed entri”.

L’offerta online – Per leggere annunci e locandine di eventi molto espliciti, basta andare online. E in rete gli annunci sono senza veli, anche se “euro” viene sostituito spesso da alcuni asterischi o dal termine “rose“. Ci sono i tariffari delle pornoattrici protagoniste della gang bang (“adesione 100 euro per due giri completi un paio d’ore o solo 70 euro per un giro di un’ora) e i contatti da chiamare per prendere parte all’evento. Tutto alla luce del sole. “Le gang prevedono un ingresso al locale che ci ospita di 100 euro che comprende anche rinfresco, preservativi e gioco libero con le ragazze per tutta la durata dell’evento – spiega un gruppo che organizza a Milano – Una volta che hai pagato non c’è modo che tu venga escluso dai giochi a meno che tu ti presenti ubriaco (ma in quel caso non ti fanno neanche entrare), fai il prepotente con le ragazze o ti fai una striscia di coca“.

La legge – Che sia tutto alla luce del sole, specie in Rete, è evidente anche per il magistrato Ester Nocera, che dal 2009 nella sua attività presso la Procura della Repubblica di Milano si è occupata di illeciti legati alla prostituzione. Il fenomeno delle gang bang e del sesso a pagamento, però, non percepito dall’opinione pubblica come un fenomeno che possa danneggiare qualcuno. Dietro a ognuna delle inchieste che riguardano questi ambiti, spiega il pm, “c’è tanto lavoro della polizia giudiziaria“, spesso si vorrebbe investire “ma non si hanno le risorse per farlo”. Difficile intervenire anche sulle misure di prevenzione, e i sequestri non sono una via facilmente praticabile per chi ha lo status di associazione. Anche per questo, nonostante ci siano violazioni di legge nel contesto privé, l’attenzione della magistratura tende a concentrarsi sui casi in cui si riscontra “sfruttamento aggravato” o “coinvolgimento di minori”. Il problema però, sottolinea Nocera, “è che l’azione penale è obbligatoria e il legislatore dovrebbe venire incontro al magistrato, altrimenti si tratta di svuotare il mare col cucchiaino”. 

Su privè e night club vengono effettuati “controlli a campione, a meno che non pervenga una denuncia o un esposto anonimo”. E il fatto che si prostituiscano adulti consenzienti, non influisce sul reato. “Per prostituzione non si intende rapporto completo ma, come ha stabilito la Cassazione, qualsiasi attività che incide sulla sfera sessuale“. Può trattarsi di “massaggio prostatico, masturbazione” ma anche “qualunque atto che provoca eccitazione o orgasmo. E vale sia per i maschi che per le femmine, senza discriminazioni di genere”. Nel caso dei locali scambisti, osserva il magistrato, “si tratta di casi al limite della legalità. Le persone prendono accordi per telefono e c’è scambio volontario”. Nel caso però ci siano coppie pilota, pagate per animare gli eventi e coinvolgere i clienti, allora “si configura il reato di prostituzione”. Per le gang bang, dipende dalla destinazione dei proventi. Se, ad esempio, “il proprietario consente l’ingresso ai soci, riserva per sé una parte e alla ragazza ne offre un’altra (spesso chiamato “gettone di presenza”) è sfruttamento. Se la donna guadagna e il proprietario non percepisce nulla è favoreggiamento”. E nel caso dei night club? “Favoreggiamento e sfruttamento ci sono sempre se la donna provoca l’eccitazione”. Il discrimine rispetto alle case di prostituzione: “In quel caso entri e scegli il soggetto”.

La legge, quindi, c’è ed è chiara. Ma, spesso, non viene rispettata. Lo scarso interesse dell’opinione pubblica per la sua violazione è riconducibile all’idea diffusa che “tanto se anche non la rispettano non fanno male a nessuno”. “Non è vero – conclude la pm – fanno male a tanti. Alla luce della mia esperienza e visto un mercato del sesso in cui la domanda è tantissima, con tutte le sue deviazioni, il discorso sulla casa chiusa ha un senso. Sia sotto il profilo dei controlli sanitari, che sotto il profilo fiscale. Ci sono trans, ad esempio, malati di Aids. ‘Ma i clienti non me lo chiedono e io non glielo dico’, si giustificano. Cosa dovrei fare? Indagarli per epidemia? Se la prostituzione fosse regolamentata sarebbe meglio”. Uno scenario, quindi, in cui “tutti pagano e la prostituzione per strada diventa reato”. 

Il denaro, infatti, circola eccome nei privé e nei club milanesi, nascosti dietro lo status di associazione. Che, come tale, dovrebbe reinvestire gli utili nell’attività. Dentro al locale, infatti, non c’è neanche il registratore di cassa. Basta compilare il modulo per associarsi e poi si entra. Per gli uomini sono 120 euro, le donne entrano gratis. Ma i soldi girano, oltre il reinvestimento nell’attività. “Sì che ti pagano – dice T., donna che partecipa alle gang. Ha sui 35 anni, è di Como - alcuni lo chiamano ‘gettone di presenza’. Ma mi è capitato che alcuni organizzatori ti davano cento euro e non gliene fregava niente di te”. Cioè? “Se ti si rompeva dentro il preservativo, dicevano che erano solo cazzi tuoi“. Al di là dei singoli, ci sono anche le coppie pagate per gli eventi. Come R. e G., che gli organizzatori invitano alle gang per “scaldare” l’atmosfera. “Frequentando i privé –  spiega R., impiegata nell’ambito della sanità pubblica -  abbiamo capito che si poteva arrotondare. Solo con lo stipendio oggi non si arriva a fine mese e non ci si può godere la vita. Lo facciamo da sette anni. Siamo pagati ma ci divertiamo davvero, per gli altri è solo finzione finalizzata ai soldi”.


----------

